# Open the trunk



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

My two year old son lost the trunk key to my 68 gto. It was the only key that I had. I have a replacement lock for the trunk, but how do I get it open to replace it?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Best to call a locksmith. He can open it without damage.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

pull out the rear seat. then take the bolts out of the latch from the inside. you can possibly even release the latch with a long slim screwdriver from inside.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66tempestGT said:


> pull out the rear seat. then take the bolts out of the latch from the inside. you can possibly even release the latch with a long slim screwdriver from inside.


:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Definately the way to go! a screwdriver or piers to turn the latch rod....and a flashlight! :agree


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

the kid lost it send him through the back seat opening into the trunk to take the bolts out ;-) lol jk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think an adult can fit....it's pretty tight.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you can do this yourself with a little patience. first tape off all around the trunk key hole so you dont stick the drill bit into the paint ,the more the merrier like 4 layers of masking tape, get a new 1/8"carbide drill bit- now drill out the lock tumblers. realize you are destroying the lock so it may be messy/ noisy, chunks of metal will come out. after the tumblers are drilled out you can stick a flat head screwdriver in the slot and turn it to open the trunk. then remove the cylinder from the inside. saving yourself $200 bucks


----------

